# Falls of Foyers 1883 - 1899



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Iron full-rigged ship FALLS OF FOYERS. 32'=1" 100% scratchbuilt.
Completed it yesterday afternoon.
Bob


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Another small masterpiece from the master of small pieces.(Applause)


----------

